# Riding Teddybear *Pictures*



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Hate to say it but she seems to need groceries! I can see all of her ribs and I really don't like the way her hips and spine are so visible.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacksmama said:


> Hate to say it but she seems to need groceries! I can see all of her ribs and I really don't like the way her hips and spine are so visible.


The vet is coming out next friday to exam her and go over a diet plan.
I am trying to get some muscle on her as well as groceries!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Until her condition improves I would continue going slowly with her. Ground training is ALWAYS a good thing and if you are retraining her on backing, reining, etc....it was probably neglected originally. All of the basics;disengaging, leg pressure, backing, direct and/or neck reining, even side passing if you wish. I'd save the higher intensity stuff for when she has a bit more meat on her bones AND energy. I didn't mean to come across as snarky or anything,lol, but personally I feel the low body weight is more of a concern than the lack of muscle. Keep working her, I am not saying to leave her in the pasture, just keep in mind she isn't great condition.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

*10 days of riding Teddybear*

Okay, so I have been riding teddybear for 10 days now and I got some pictures like I promised
I have been feeding Teddy her new diet this week from my vet and I hope that she looks better soon.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Teddybear has been doing so well!
I am very comfortable on her and can do anything with her.
She loves to trail ride and gallop.
Oh, and my aunt gave me her cutback pad to help the saddle fit better until I can buy another saddle that fits better.
Has anyone noticed a difference?just wondering.


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow in just 5 days the difference is obvious already! She is looking so much better, keep the pictures coming! May I ask how old she is? What breed? How long have you had her? =)


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

missy567 said:


> Wow in just 5 days the difference is obvious already! She is looking so much better, keep the pictures coming! May I ask how old she is? What breed? How long have you had her? =)


Thank you very much!
Teddybear is 8 years old, she is a QH/Morgan, and I have had her for 2 years now.
She bucked me off the first time I rode her at my house,which was right after I brought her home. She hasnt been ridin in 2 years. I just jumped on her 10 days ago and she did awsome for not being ridin for 2 years. 
She would bit you when you mounted, she doesnt do that now.
She wouldnt move from leg pressure, now she does.
She wouldnt neck rein or direct rein, she does now.
Needless to say, she is amazing now. I love her!Cant wait to show.


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Bump Bump


----------



## HorseLover96 (May 7, 2011)

He is very pretty !


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

she's very pretty and there is deff a big change since the first pictures. whatever your doing, keep doing it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like you have a good plan with her and she DOES look better. Good on you!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

She looks a LOAD better already! (Sorry, I know you probably arent asking for critique and no good comments but, The girth is... Well, I hate those girths, they are uncomfortable for the horse and since your horse is so thin his skin is probably more sensitive... it might be rubbing on him.. Lol any way, maybe get a new girth) Not trying to be rude but just suggesting...


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

She looks a ton better and her coat is looking healthy too! godd job on her!


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Sorry I can't upload another photo of her;( my computer broke!
But she has been getting more and more shiner everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Hey, I was looking at the photos of TeddyBear again and I couldnt help to notice a rather unusual back. Is this cause he is skinny or...?


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

It could be her needing a bit more weight (which by the way has improved a ton!!) or it could also be a hunter's bump, which is usually just a superficial flaw. Could be both, actually. She needs a bit more weight so it's more obvious than it is when she's rounder. Riding properly and getting muscle on the topline (which will come with time, lol) generally makes them barely visible.

OP, she's looking good! Tons of improvement!!


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, her bump on the back is disappearing.
The bump doesn't hurt her.
Oh and she is super shiny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Cool, so it's probably just weight related! And yeah, even if it were a hunter's bump, unless it is an injury based thing, they don't hurt the horse, so there would be nothing to worry about lol. Hey, have you ever given her a bath? Alice got one yesterday using this Cowboy Magic Rosewater shampoo and conditioner and it made her coat so soft!!


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't given Teddy a bath yet this year, her coat has just gotten shiny like that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddybearLove (Feb 20, 2011)

Omg! It has been 5 weeks since Teddy has switched to purina strategy and she has gained so much weight!
You can feel her ribs unless you press hard on her stomach and you can't even see a rib!
I love strategy! She is smooth and slick and shiny! You can just see the glow of health when you look at her!
Sorry I can't get a picture, my computer is broke but hopefully soon I can upload some pictures on here.
I have a question, will a proper diet that meets all of a horses nutritional needs make the horses hair grow faster?
Teddys mane and tail have been growing like a wildfire!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Yeah I would think that if they're getting the right minerals and stuff it would help hair growth! That is so cool that she's doing so well!


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

good work  

she sure had kind eyes! Keep up the good work with her and im sure you will go far! 

P.S....Keep up the piccies!


----------

